# onroad tracks near montgomery Il



## 2056dennis (Dec 10, 2006)

anybody know of any tracks in or near montgomery Il asap


----------



## rjvk (Aug 27, 2003)

The track @ harbor hobbies is the closest on road track, it would be a decent drive
http://www.harbor-hobby.net/

Leisure Hours OFFROAD is probably about 1/2 hr to 45 min away, indoor offroad
http://www.leisurehoursraceway.com/


----------



## WALLSTREET (Jan 25, 2006)

2056 dennis why would you be asking if there is a track in my hometown ?


----------

